# All Flouro Grow....  Interested???



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 10, 2008)

FFOF soil (organic); Botanicare Pro BLoom for soil (organic) every other watering; each plant get watered twice weekly with a half gallon of Arrowhead Bottled Water; 5 gl containers; 12 x 24W (280 W total) T5 Pioneer Jr IV Flouro; 200 CFM in a 35 sq. ft. grow space; Average temp: 79 degrees in growspace; two bag seed from dank; 12/12, week three .........

KEEP IN MIND KIDDIES THIS AN ALL FLOURO GROW.... FROM SEEDLING TO HARVEST....

Am in the process of a new, bigger growspace. Next grow promises to even more productive.

STAY TUNED.....


----------



## andy52 (Oct 10, 2008)

looks good


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 10, 2008)

a guy i know did that and had a harvest from it. his buds were good, very fluffy though and took a while to finish. good luck i am interested to see how it works out for you.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 10, 2008)

This is my 5th flouro grow. Last one was AK47, two plants. Almost an ounce dry weight PER PLANT......


----------



## st00ner (Oct 10, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> This is my 5th flouro grow. Last one was AK47, two plants. Almost an ounce dry weight PER PLANT......



Nice! Thats a relief to hear as I am growing with fluoro as well... might invest in a HPS bulb for flowering tho.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 10, 2008)

A few more pictures about midday, day 2 of week three flowering::hubba:


----------



## st00ner (Oct 10, 2008)

mmmm looks tasty! Those ladies are looking great. How close are the actual lights to the plant? And how much longer do you plan on flowering?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm curious why you are growing with all fluoros through flowering?  I guess that I don't quite understand the rational behind all fluoro grows...in a watt to gram ratio (the only real way to compare electrical cost/usage), CFLs always come in far behind HPS lighting.


----------



## st00ner (Oct 10, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm curious why you are growing with all fluoros through flowering?  I guess that I don't quite understand the rational behind all fluoro grows...in a watt to gram ratio (the only real way to compare electrical cost/usage), CFLs always come in far behind HPS lighting.



They way I look at it is they are cheap initially, put out little heat, and cannot be spotted with those thermal cams.

Of course you know I am a new grower, but that is why they appealed to me


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 10, 2008)

Lights are kept about 4 inches from plants, and the flowering cycle is unchanged with Flouro. Still 8 - 9 weeks.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 10, 2008)

And, to answer your question, Goddess, my main motivation is my small growspace. HID is too hot and too expensive for me right now. A VERY uppity uperclass white neighborhood I reside in, unfortunatelly. Flouro allows me to grow in my garage, yet still be somewhat discreet.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 10, 2008)

look good!! glad you got some bigger buds than leds could provide..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 10, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> And, to answer your question, Goddess, my main motivation is my small growspace. HID is too hot and too expensive for me right now. A VERY uppity uperclass white neighborhood I reside in, unfortunatelly. Flouro allows me to grow in my garage, yet still be somewhat discreet.



Good answer!  I'm a small space garage grower in fla and I have my hands full cooling CFLs.


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 10, 2008)

:stoned: i think they look awesome capt


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 11, 2008)

It looks ok.  I really think if you had tried lst'ing,fimming/capping or any sort of training you would have probably made the most of the light you had and would have harvested a bigger yield.  

I am currently vegging with sunlight and 3 cfls:  two 42w soft warm cfls and one 14 w daylight cfl.  I have a 400w hps to flower under.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 11, 2008)

follow my journal along the 08 round 2 its a completely CFL grow.

you'll be impressed im sure.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 11, 2008)

nice job


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> And, to answer your question, Goddess, my main motivation is my small growspace. HID is too hot and too expensive for me right now. A VERY uppity uperclass white neighborhood I reside in, unfortunatelly. Flouro allows me to grow in my garage, yet still be somewhat discreet.



Well, just so you know, CFLs put out more heat watt per watt than HPS.  Lower wattage HPS are far cheaper than any T5s I seen (I love T5s for vegging).  I have 300W HPS (2-150W) in a 2 x 2 x 4' space that is being cooled with a single computer fan.


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 11, 2008)

where did you get these lights


----------



## loups (Oct 11, 2008)

how many fluoros are you using im scrambling to get more light going im doing the same


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 11, 2008)

12 x 24W (280 W total) T5 Pioneer Jr IV Flouro


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought them at a local Hydro shop here in New Mexico. The company that makes them, SunLeaves, has a website you can order direct from.......
http://www.sunleaves.com/


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 11, 2008)

Goddess: I have a 250 W HID MH, I just don't know how to support the weight in my box. Friggin' thing weights 32 pounds..... If I found a way to hang the MH, how much heat would it add, and how close clould I allow my girls to get to the lamp??? Thank You....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 11, 2008)

bubbleCloset said:
			
		

> where did you get these lights



Here's the link to the lights  hxxp://www.e-conolight.com/Product/E...ber=E-MT6H151G

Change xx to tt.

THG also has a real nice DIY cool tube for these lights in the DIY forum.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, just so you know, CFLs put out more heat watt per watt than HPS. ...




Hmmm, really?  Guess I need to order that bakearound!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 11, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Goddess: I have a 250 W HID MH, I just don't know how to support the weight in my box. Friggin' thing weights 32 pounds..... If I found a way to hang the MH, how much heat would it add, and how close clould I allow my girls to get to the lamp??? Thank You....



It will weigh a lot less if you separate the ballast from the light/hood.  Moving the ballast outside the growspace will make your cooling problem inside the box a lot more manageable, too.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 11, 2008)

It is one solid unit. Will taking it apart be dangerous?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 11, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> It is one solid unit. Will taking it apart be dangerous?



Which one is it?  I've never seen one that didn't come apart but I've only seen 3 or 4 lol.  It's safe  - just a simple rewiring job.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, just so you know, CFLs put out more heat watt per watt than HPS. Lower wattage HPS are far cheaper than any T5s I seen (I love T5s for vegging). I have 300W HPS (2-150W) in a 2 x 2 x 4' space that is being cooled with a single computer fan.


 


my temps vary from 68-78 literally. its pretty good for the size if i must say so.  but im not trying to take over this thread. so i'll continue this on my journal.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> It is one solid unit. Will taking it apart be dangerous?



Check out my thread on making the solid $20 HPS's into a remote ballast------>  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31982


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 12, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Which one is it? I've never seen one that didn't come apart but I've only seen 3 or 4 lol. It's safe - just a simple rewiring job.


This is the light I have, minus the hood:
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=8&FGNumber=E-LB2M25Q


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 21, 2008)

DAY ONE OF WEEK FOUR 

STILL COMPLETELY FLOURO......

CHECK OUT THAT TRICROME DEVELOPEMENT!!!!!!


FFOF soil (organic); Botanicare Pro BLoom for soil (organic) every other watering; each plant gets watered weekly with a gallon of Arrowhead Bottled Water; 5 gl containers; 12 x 24W (280 W total) T5 Pioneer Jr IV Flouro; 200 CFM in a 35 sq. ft. grow space; Average temp: 79 degrees in growspace; two bag seed from dank (one Sativa, one Indica); 12/12, week four/three .........


----------



## st00ner (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW.

I didn't know T5's could produce something that good!

Makes me happy I am using T5's.... I am growing 10 Lowryder #2's, 400 watts of power, about 25000 lumens in a 3x1.5x2.5 (Yes, the lights are 4 feet tall but they are at a 60 degree angle) space

10 T5 tubes, some of them warm, some of them cold.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> WOW.
> 
> I didn't know T5's could produce something that good!
> 
> ...




(clapping)  you make me proud capt skinx    those T5?? gosh  thats veggie lights... I dont think there is red kind of T5  maybe there is.. hmm but impressive!!   hey stooner... 10 plants?   under T5's   let see how it goes..
I uses T12 4 of it.. has bubble ponic and 8 of lst'd moms under it  managed to have all of it under that lights..  really small!! I actually need maybe 3 more of sets.. but they are doing great with just 2 sets (total 4 tubes)


----------



## st00ner (Oct 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> (clapping)  you make me proud capt skinx    those T5?? gosh  thats veggie lights... I dont think there is red kind of T5  maybe there is.. hmm but impressive!!   hey stooner... 10 plants?   under T5's   let see how it goes..
> I uses T12 4 of it.. has bubble ponic and 8 of lst'd moms under it  managed to have all of it under that lights..  really small!! I actually need maybe 3 more of sets.. but they are doing great with just 2 sets (total 4 tubes)



There is a red kind of T5, the warmer tubes.

I have about 3 different kinds of tubes in my T5's for light variety.

Now I just gotta kill these pesky spider mites that keep coming back. Nuked em twice now.

Hopefully my Lowryders will make me a T5 Believer... I want to check out those tubes Capt in usin!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

yes i'm definately interested! Wow they look fab!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 31, 2008)

I Am Now Using 6 Red-orange Lamps To Increase Bud Swelling And Development. Results Are Amazing.

Week 5 For The Indica. (first 3 Pix)
Mid-week 4 For The Sativa (last 3 Pix)......

Enjoy!! Feedback Please!!!!!!!


----------



## st00ner (Oct 31, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> I Am Now Using 6 Red-orange Lamps To Increase Bud Swelling And Development. Results Are Amazing.
> 
> Week 5 For The Indica. (first 3 Pix)
> Mid-week 4 For The Sativa (last 3 Pix)......
> ...



WOW! THOSE ARE AMAZING LOOKING!!!!!

And people say T5's don't grow!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 31, 2008)

Bull ****. They Do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st00ner (Oct 31, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Bull ****. They Do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You said you added some kind of red lamps... did you mean T5's or something else?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, man. I bought 6 red-orange flowering T5s, and replaced the regular lamps with those: two of the top four, and one of the four on each side lighting sets. Now pushing about 200 W of full spectrum, and about 100 W of red-orange.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 31, 2008)

YO MAN!!!  THAT IS AWESOME!!!

now what hempgodness has to say bout that!!!

in 12/12 right?


----------



## aaonehundred (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep us updated I want to see how they turn out. . . Good job Capt.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Oct 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> YO MAN!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> in 12/12 right?


 
Yes, Flowering at 12/12.


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Nov 1, 2008)

nice Skinx. I'm on my 2nd CFL grow, from clones from the 1st grow. Pix soon (they're in the dark right now).


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

in your option  should I stick with warm light cfls for my DWC clones or use
hps in the floodlight with cfms attached? 

remember they are in shed and temp is getting cold?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 1, 2008)

IMHO: For your propigation, I would use CFLs only until you have 5 -7 nodes, then initiate your normal flowering schedule and ammendments. Has worked really well for me. Also, here is an AWESOME link to some really wicked cloning kits for CHEAP.....


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/propagation-kits-c-83_327.html


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 1, 2008)

[remember they are in shed and temp is gettin COLD]  qUOTe



If need be, purchase a digital thermometer and a small space heater. 

WORTH THE INVESTMENT, IMHO........


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 1, 2008)

Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> nice Skinx. I'm on my 2nd CFL grow, from clones from the 1st grow. Pix soon (they're in the dark right now).


 
Would like an update, Tom. Not many of us growing completely CFL. 

LET ME KNOW HOW YOU'RE DOING!!!!!1


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

they look so good! And thanks for the message  Keep up the good work! Can't wait to see how much fatter they'll get


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 1, 2008)

Me Tooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st00ner (Nov 1, 2008)

Man I can't wait for the next update Capt Skinx! My Lowryder #2's are doing great under my T5's!

When I get a working camera, I will give you updates


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 1, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> Man I can't wait for the next update Capt Skinx! My Lowryder #2's are doing great under my T5's!
> 
> When I get a working camera, I will give you updates


 
Please do. Looking forward to your updates as well......


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got dome.. check my thread    and other regular dome with little holes for vents.

I got flours. for vegging.. and will upgrade more flours sticks.. 
yes you are right until I get more nodes..  then I should stick with warm light cfls for now when they are goin' to be  12/12 right?


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Nov 1, 2008)

here ya go...21 days into flower. Just starting to show some trich's. I LST'd these way more aggressively than the first grow b/c my space is limited and I had some issues with light penetration to the lower, more shaded buds. Hopefully it'll work out. I'm growing 2 more clones from these plants and will continue the process as long as I can. The bulbs are: 125w in the middle, 42w on one end and a 3-prong socket with 2 23 watt and 1 42 watt (I think).


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Nov 1, 2008)

and here's my cloning room, aka a cardboard box coated with pandafilm on the inside...low tech for sure:headbang2:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, kiddies, it's hard to imagine, but this little indica finished in LESS than 6 weeks. I doubted it myself, and wanted to let it go longer, but the hairs were 80% red-orange, and trichromes were mostly cloudy with a few amber here and there, soooooooooooooooooooooooo: about 3/4 of an oz wet weight. Hoping for a half after drying? 16 nice little nugs ( 13 g wet ) and the tip of the cola ( 9g wet ).


----------



## st00ner (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! That looks like its going to be a great smoke! Its amazing what T5's can do!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> here ya go...21 days into flower. Just starting to show some trich's. I LST'd these way more aggressively than the first grow b/c my space is limited and I had some issues with light penetration to the lower, more shaded buds. Hopefully it'll work out. I'm growing 2 more clones from these plants and will continue the process as long as I can. The bulbs are: 125w in the middle, 42w on one end and a 3-prong socket with 2 23 watt and 1 42 watt (I think).


 

What Strain???
please


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds perfect captain! And yes they sure sound ready. You probably would find that they maybe would have put on a little more weight on the buds if you let it go 1 or 2 weeks longer, but then the stone would have been much heavier. I think you made a good choice


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sounds perfect captain! And yes they sure sound ready. You probably would find that they maybe would have put on a little more weight on the buds if you let it go 1 or 2 weeks longer, but then the stone would have been much heavier. I think you made a good choice


 

Yeah. I, uh, am a bit of a snob. Preferring quality to quantity. There won't be much of it, but the little there is will be the STICKY ICKY....... 
Great after-dinner-party stuff....


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm the same... as people keep saying to me, the grams we grow are far better than the ounces we buy  You enjoy it man! Are you gonna cure it or just dry it?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Both.
A 4-day slow dry process, followed by a 3+ week curing process. 
Have had a coupla strains cured in 3 weeks. Some in 3 months..... 
We shall see.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

oh sweet.. that is good..just let it hang dry... yeah I notice grow with floursc. sure does dry faster than grows in outside and hps..

good thing winter is coming and that will help for sure to dry it quicker..

just be sure the stems snaps before you try smoke it..  better that way.. than be sorry..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2008)

yea my buds dry very quick. How do you know when the cure is complete or do you just try it and go by taste etc?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2008)

Capt......have you ever tried a longer dry?...... say between 70 and 75 degrees until they are REALLY dry enough to put in the jars?......and if not could you tell me why, because in Oregon it's raining allot now, it's damp and lots of mushrooms popping up all over the place.....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

I hang my buds upside down for 24-48 hrs, then in brown lunch bags for one to two days, or until apical maristem snaps cleanly in half. The brown paper bags help assure there isn't too much left over moisture in the stems that will eventually lead to bud rot or mold. Then into Kerr jars for curing. Nice and dry here in NM, so mold isn't an issue.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Sure would love some of those shrooms, though.......


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea my buds dry very quick. How do you know when the cure is complete or do you just try it and go by taste etc?


 

I go by smell and flavor. Once the hay smell of decaying chloraphyl is gone, the smell wil generally change several times during the curing process. Once the buds' aroma is consistent for about a week, I know they are ready enough. Keep in mind: The longer you cure, the better it gets.......


----------



## st00ner (Nov 2, 2008)

Capt Skinx cant wait to hear how the smoke is. Do you plan on curring it?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> I hang my buds upside down for 24-48 hrs, then in brown lunch bags for one to two days, or until apical maristem snaps cleanly in half. The brown paper bags help assure there isn't too much left over moisture in the stems that will eventually lead to bud rot or mold. Then into Kerr jars for curing. Nice and dry here in NM, so mold isn't an issue.


 


musta missed this one, buddy.....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

BTW, flash dried a bud earlier today. GREAT head buzz. Very Cerebral. Motivated. Unfortunately, it was bagseed, so I already found a seed in my little nugs   :  (
That's what I get for using bagseed. 
Won't have that problem, again. Just ordered 3 Strains from Planet Skunk . com.....


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

try this one for "flash drying"  like you said  brown bag..   stash it as much you like in brown bag..  put behind the TV for 2 days..  then put back in kerr jar for 2 nights locked.. but open all day..  then stash several of these buds in the white envelope and put on  your car's dashboard drive to your work.. or  just driving around, go fishing..  or leave your car alone under the sun light.. for 45 min to 2 hours... keep checking..  it will dry completely  and very good smokeable bud to enjoy..


----------



## painterdude (Nov 3, 2008)

........SO CAPT..........the decaying chloraphyl smell.......is a good smell......sets the time table up for STAGE TWO which......should be NO MORE DECAYING smell and you can start SMELLING....something else, i.e. 'the buds'

......so a question, 'Does the bud smell change?'  I should have said, a couple of questions......so, you must feel them, a light, loving squeeze perhaps, but what are you 'feeling' for?  My fear is that I will want to take out as much moisture as possible and not know for sure if this is the right way.  Will they have any dry feeling?  And last, you must look at them, so what are you looking for?  thanks.......painterdude

oh......have at least 29 varieties of mushrooms and I don't pick any because there are allot of poisonous ones that fool you.......no thanks......just real neat to look at the 'villages of mushrooms'

.......oh, you never did say what your drying temps are!!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

if you know enough about mushrooms it can be safe enough to pick the edible ones for tea  We have a clump of some in the garden and the dog really wants to eat them i swear! :S

Thanks captain. i can smell my buds changing now. they now have some hay smell but the mint smell is getting stronger  thanks for your help


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 3, 2008)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ........SO CAPT..........the decaying chloraphyl smell.......is a good smell......sets the time table up for STAGE TWO which......should be NO MORE DECAYING smell and you can start SMELLING....something else, i.e. 'the buds'
> 
> ......so a question, 'Does the bud smell change?' I should have said, a couple of questions......so, you must feel them, a light, loving squeeze perhaps, but what are you 'feeling' for? My fear is that I will want to take out as much moisture as possible and not know for sure if this is the right way. Will they have any dry feeling? And last, you must look at them, so what are you looking for? thanks.......painterdude
> 
> ...


 

Wow. Thanks, brother. You are correct, I skipped alot o' info. My apologies.....
I hang my buds in a small drying space with an oscolating fan for air movement (NOT pointed directly at the buds) and a constant temp of about 68 - 70 F. I allow the buds to hang until the outsides are crispy to the touch, the insides still moist and spongy.
Step 2: I move the buds into a brown paper lunch sack with holes and leave it in the same drying space untill the stems are dry enough to snap cleanly in half. This is the way I have the bag set up:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 3, 2008)

After the stems are dry enough to snap, I put the buds in AIRTIGHT GLASS (not plastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) jars, and begin the curing process.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

thats pretty much the same as what i do, but i don't have any glass jars unfortunately so have to do with plastic


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thats pretty much the same as what i do, but i don't have any glass jars unfortunately so have to do with plastic


 
Your local grocer should have glass jelly (canning) jars. Kerr, Mott, or Mason are the best IMHO......


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> if you know enough about mushrooms it can be safe enough to pick the edible ones for tea  We have a clump of some in the garden and the dog really wants to eat them i swear! :S
> 
> Thanks captain. i can smell my buds changing now. they now have some hay smell but the mint smell is getting stronger  thanks for your help


 
You are very welcome, love. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. THANKS FOR YOUR FEEDBACK!!!


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 3, 2008)

Grats on the harvest bubbuh~


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 3, 2008)

well i gotta update the journal its been awhile but things are looking awesome, My indica strains are starting swell and stack fast and crystally. my sativas are crystal and still stacking with no intention of stopping although i must say the citral crosses are producing alot faster than the willie.

nice harvest too.  don't forget to say the dry weight again in case i missed it.

P.S. try wrapping the walls of the shed with plastic like you do windows in your house that will the stop the wind from taking some of your much needed heat.


Fire it up
KT


----------



## painterdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Wow. Thanks, brother. You are correct, I skipped alot o' info. My apologies.....
> I hang my buds in a small drying space with an oscolating fan for air movement (NOT pointed directly at the buds) and a constant temp of about 68 - 70 F. I allow the buds to hang until the outsides are crispy to the touch, the insides still moist and spongy.
> Step 2: I move the buds into a brown paper lunch sack with holes and leave it in the same drying space untill the stems are dry enough to snap cleanly in half. This is the way I have the bag set up:



thanks so much for the pictures, they really help......also, seems like I have to lower my temperature a 'smidge'....oh, bought a new friggin plastic, 3 speed oscillating fan.....I plan to use my small sauna for drying and use a small heater to control temp in there...I have read 'cool and dry' and always wanted to know how 'cool' cool was......

been raining in Oregon for the last three days now and humidity is high.....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

Drying stage is complete, and curing has begun. Total dry weight is 17g. REALLY DANK. A very heady, motivated high. The Sativa is still 2 - 3 weeks from finishing..... Looking good, though. Pictures later today after the lights are on. 

In the meantime, my jack o' lanterns from this year:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is the other girl. Almost completely sativa dominant. Just finished week 7 of flower. AT LEAST 2 more weeks. SHE'S A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

OUCH.... YOU MGIHT GET 2 OZ DRIED OF THAT!!

YOU BADAAS!!  that is a nice main cola right there!!  dude.. that look like outdoor grow!!  ya sure you didn't cheat?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> OUCH.... YOU MGIHT GET 2 OZ DRIED OF THAT!!
> 
> YOU BADAAS!! that is a nice main cola right there!! dude.. that look like outdoor grow!! ya sure you didn't cheat?


 
Honesty is my policy. All flouro. Indoor. Bagseed. I give you my word as an Irishman.....


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Nov 8, 2008)

NICE. My 2 are still in 12/12...post pix soon.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

you gonna have good one with that cola..

glad you are around and learn lot like everybody here does..

my friend.. you made some people happy. success with T5!!!! you rocks! capt!!

in hps we still get 1 oz out of a plant.. sometime 2 or 3  not much.. but  outdoor does volumes the bigger sizes of yields  so far I learns we can clones it when they are in flowering... so I got advantages.. so I gotta use it..


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

And here's the real kicker, ya'll. My next gro: I will have all that I did with this grow, EXCEPT I will introduce a 250W HPS and three strains of mailorder feminized: Aurora B, Celtic Hash, and Mazar.

Check it:


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 8, 2008)

Well done captain!
Nice Journal!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Well done captain!
> Nice Journal!


 
Thank You!! Smoked a bowl just for you......:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 8, 2008)

effing bajeezooos she IS a monster!!! Man would I like to take her home


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Nice buddy!  Bet she smokes good.   Nice journal.*


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> effing bajeezooos she IS a monster!!! Man would I like to take her home


 
Thank you!!!! (puff puff):hubba:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Nice buddy! Bet she smokes good.  Nice journal.*


 
Thank You, love. Hope you will tune into my next grow.....


----------



## jb247 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Captain, nice growin', I recently grew out the fem'd Mazar and you are in for a real treat! I grew out 3 plants, they were uniform in structure and size, 2 produced about 1 1/2 zips indoors, in soil, using 600w. One I moved outdoors in early June and it grew nicely, in the middle of Sept. I had helocopters, so I moved her under the 600w. to finish her off. I got nearly twice as much from her and she's got better flavor too. I reveged that plant and now I'm taking clones off her left and right. 

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

jb247 said:
			
		

> Hey Captain, nice growin', I recently grew out the fem'd Mazar and you are in for a real treat! I grew out 3 plants, they were uniform in structure and size, 2 produced about 1 1/2 zips indoors, in soil, using 600w. One I moved outdoors in early June and it grew nicely, in the middle of Sept. I had helocopters, so I moved her under the 600w. to finish her off. I got nearly twice as much from her and she's got better flavor too. I reveged that plant and now I'm taking clones off her left and right.
> 
> Peace...j.b.


 
ANY PIX OF THOSE MAZARS??


----------



## jb247 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a couple of macro's of her just before chop...I will check my camera tomorrow to see if I've got any plant porno for ya...she's my fav smoke right now, starting some Black Domina soon and folks tell me that shes excellent meds...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*She's looking real nice Capt.   Keep an eye on those trichromes they will tell ya when she's ready.  *


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, guys!!! She whispers sweet nothings in my ear in less than three weeks!!


----------

